
Chex Quest, the first video game included in a cereal box - Somasis
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chex_Quest
======
ngamero
So happy this was made! I wasted many hours traveling as a chex soldier as a
child.

------
angersock
As memory serves, there was some kind of goof that resulted in a lot of the
Doom 2 art assets being included in the CQ distribution.

------
d-crane
I was JUST telling my wife about Chex Quest! It was really way more fun than
it had any right to be.

